# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  What is the latest version of the AVZ Antiviral Toolkit?

## 10rand

I have version 4.25 of the AVZ Toolkit. I cannot update the definition files. When I try to update, the tool says that my version is old and I should get the latest version (ver4.27) I am unable to get this from the author's site. Even the link here leads to version 4.25.

Sorry if this has been answered before. 

Here is the screenshot:

----------


## drongo

Welcome to our forum  :Wink:  Automatic update will not work for 4.25 version, sorry.
The last english version is 4.25 , the last Russian version is 4.27 .
The new version 4.28 that  have both russian and english on the  board, will coming soon (it is now  in the  alfa-beta state) In 4.28- an automatic update should will work fine.
Meantime, you can update malware database manually by downloading  this zip archive : http://z-oleg.com/secur/avz_up/avzbase.zip
Extract it to the *Base* folder of your AVZ  :Wink:

----------


## 10rand

Many thanks for your assistance. One more question. How do you manually update? Do you extract the zip file using Winzip to the AVZ Toolkit folder or do you download the zip file to the AVZ Toolkit folder and overwrite the zip file that is already there? Thanks :Huh:

----------


## Bratez

You should extract the zip file into the folder named *Base*, which is located in your AVZ directory.

----------


## 10rand

Thanks

----------

